# No sound in classic (also, any realplayer for osx?)



## thisbechuck (Jan 12, 2002)

Just recently whenever I do things in classic when in mac os x mode (like play realplayer movies), there is no sound whatsoever. I know it isn't just my real player application 'cause before there was WMP for OS X, there was no sound in that either. I think the problem is that it doesn't recognize my speakers. If any one has sujestions both reply here and e-mail me at czaffa@earthlink.net.

Also, if anyone knows when realplayer will be out for OSX or if there is a program for OS X that plays .rm, .ram media, also e-mail me. Thanks y'all

            -Chuck


----------



## vic (Jan 13, 2002)

u turned the sound on right?


----------



## thisbechuck (Jan 14, 2002)

what happened is I tried to go to the sound control panel from the apple menu of real player, but when I tried to turn the sound up, it snapped back to off when I let my mouse off of it... also when I went to "sound out" it didn't recognize my sound sticks


----------



## vic (Jan 14, 2002)

hmmm...

(ignore me please i really can't help you, i'm just having some fun  )


----------

